# New Departure coaster hub question



## Ernbar (Oct 21, 2022)

I tore this hub a while back for cleaning and greasing. Was working fine for the past year till yesterday when I noticed it sometimes takes about 1/4 to 1/2 crank turn to engage. Not every time but happens when braking then pedaling forward you get that almost 1/2 crank turn before engaging. I will take it apart this weekend so what  will I be looking for causing this issue?


----------



## srfndoc (Oct 21, 2022)

Check to make sure the disc stack is .75" and the transfer spring is not broke or missing the protruding piece that extends into the clutch sleeve.


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 21, 2022)

If excessive slack to engage when pedal forward, likely worn damaged transfer spring.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 21, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> If excessive slack to engage when pedal forward, likely worn damaged transfer spring.



Thanks . I will check things out once I take the hub apart.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 22, 2022)

srfndoc said:


> Check to make sure the disc stack is .75" and the transfer spring is not broke or missing the protruding piece that extends into the clutch sleeve.



I will, thanks!


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Oct 26, 2022)

Agree that the spring is the problem.  Probably not broken, but the little tang on it can get dislodged from the clutch sleeve as srfndoc said.   If the tang is damaged, there are NOS parts available.  If that's not it, be aware that you can add more discs to build up the stack.  It'll fit more than the 17 it's supposed to have.  When I opened up mine I found 24 and I rebuilt it with 25, since you alternate splined bronze and un-splined steel discs and have un-splined steel on either end, so you need to have an odd number of discs. I only have to back pedal about 30 degrees to start to engage the brake.  I like it that way.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 26, 2022)

I appreciate the input.  I have been busy  with house things but I can’t wait to tear into the hub.


----------



## Barto (Oct 29, 2022)

Agree, broken transfer spring


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 30, 2022)

Ok folks, took the hub apart and checked the spring and looks to be ok. Should the tab be straighter or does it have a slight angle? Reassembled and lubed the parts. Took a test ride and it seems to be working fine. Before the pedals were engaging 1/2 a turn and now less than 1/4 turn. Maybe the spring somehow jumped the slot? Seems to be fine now so my Westfield is back on riding duty. 











Now to work bon Lady Shelby’s coaster strap that snapped off.





Thanks for your help and suggestions.👍


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 30, 2022)

Tab looks like intact 👍but worn. Might get some slippage now and then as mileage will tell you.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 30, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Tab looks like intact 👍but worn. Might get some slippage now and then as mileage will tell you.



I think I will get a couple replacements. I noticed both the Shelby and Rollfast using the same type hub have less play. Are replacements new or old parts?


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 30, 2022)

yer nuts 'r inside out


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 30, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> yer nuts er inside out
> 
> View attachment 1722796



Got it, thanks


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Oct 31, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Tab looks like intact 👍but worn. Might get some slippage now and then as mileage will tell you.



Agreed.  Looks to me like the tang on the spring is shorter in the axle/transverse direction than I recall it should be which may make it prone to slipping out of the slot.  You may want to look for a NOS spare.  They come up for sale from time to time.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 31, 2022)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> Agreed.  Looks to me like the tang on the spring is shorter in the axle/transverse direction than I recall it should be which may make it prone to slipping out of the slot.  You may want to look for a NOS spare.  They come up for sale from time to time.



I just did from the CABE owner on eBay.😁


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 6, 2022)

Finally got around to replacing the worn transfer spring in the ND hub with a new NOS one. Working great now.

Old spring






New spring


----------

